# Ylw Lab Pup 8 Mo. Old named Copper-Wake County Shelter, N.C.



## k9rider (Dec 13, 2006)

ugh, i just looked and there's a 3yr old Golden there too...

WakeGOV.com - 85848  

I live in NC and I emailed Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue.....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

k9rider said:


> ugh, i just looked and there's a 3yr old Golden there too...
> 
> WakeGOV.com - 85848
> 
> I live in NC and I emailed Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue.....


Yeah i saw him too.. I emailed 
Neuse River  
Cape Fear
Triad golden rescue
Foothills Golden
and Copied Mary (Midlands Golden Rescue)

cute boy that they shaved down


----------



## k9rider (Dec 13, 2006)

robinsegg26 said:


> Yeah i saw him too.. I emailed
> Neuse River
> Cape Fear
> Triad golden rescue
> ...


ok, great. does anyone know if the shelter is answering their phones today??


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yep. they are just busy.. i called a bit ago and hes still there. was picked up as a stray (this is the golden not the lab btw.. since we are posting on Karens post about the lab...  sorry!!)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Ret. 3 yrs. old..*

No need to apologize.

I am so glad you found Cooker, Poor Skinny, 3 yr. Old Golden Retriever, is there, too, and 
e-mailed rescues!

Copper, 8 mo. old Ylw. Lab and Cooker, is the 3 yr. old Golden Ret. -they both need saving.

I know a girl on Petfinder, Coberoni, that is a volunteer at this shelter.
If you need anything, e-mail me and remind me what you're e-mailing about and I will make sure she gets the msg., or you can private msg. her:

Petfinder.com forums :: Log in [ ]


----------



## k9rider (Dec 13, 2006)

my contact at Neuse River is on it....fingers crossed that something works out for Cooker!


----------

